# Televisores Philips y Drean con problemas de imagen



## janston (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola a todos, me estoy iniciando en el campo de reparacion de tv. Ayer me trajeron dos televisores, un Philips pt2381 y un Drean 3122 (fotos adjuntas).

La señora me dijo que no se usan desde hace mucho, que los trajo para ver que se podia hacer y sino que los tire a la basura. Hoy los estuve probando:




-El Philips se queda absolutamente en blanco. Solo se ven unas ligeras lineas grises y blancas y una marcada linea vertical blanca en la pantalla. El sonido sale perfectamente, cambia de canales y todo, pero la pantalla nunca cambia de ese estado.
Puede que se trate de algun problema con el vertical y/u horizontal? aunque dudo de mi propia pregunta, pues si fuese alguno de esos no apareceria toda la imagen ni tendria sonido...o eso me parece

Aqui lo que se ve(es blanco, salio verde por una cuestion de la camara digital):


----------------------------------------------------​

-El Drean prende, se ven los canales bien, pero en cierto momento la imagen empieza a correr de abajo hacia arriba, como si fueran los cuadros de una pelicula. Luego vuelve a la normalidad otro rato. Despues la imagen se empieza a ir y queda en la pantalla la lluvia en blanco y negro, y luego vuelve solo a la normalidad. Finalmente a veces se vuelve algo amarilla la imagen, pero luego se corrige solo.
Supongo que es problema de soldaduras. Tambien note que hace un sonido a "fritura", aunque no muy notorio,  en su parte trasera. Seguramente el flyback este a punto de morir. Seran ambas cosas o todo producto de problema en el flyback?


Gracias de antemano

saludos


----------



## janston (Mar 29, 2014)

Me llego otro tv ITT Drean 3122, con problema de desplazamiento vertical. El tv funciona bien y cada tanto la imagen se desplaza. Esta asi unos 10 minutos y luego no lo vuelve a hacer. 
Repase todas las soldaduras de la parte del vertical, cambie tres condensadores que vi hinchados, medi resistencias y estan bien pero todo esta igual. Lo unico que no cambie ni revise fueron condensadores ceramicos cercanos al vertical y un transistor que esta en esa zona.
Tambien note que conectando el tv a un decodificador hace solo un "barrido" por asi decirle(la imagen se desplaza solo una vez al seleccionar el canal) y luego todo funciona normalmente. Cuando le conecto directamente el cable señal de tv es cuando se vuelve "loco" y las imagen se desplazan, pero solo en algunos canales.

Deberia sospechar del transistor que esta junto al vertical o revisar la fuente? O podria ser un problema de sintonizacion?


----------



## juan47 (Mar 29, 2014)

El philips tiene el screen suvido baja el potenciómetro de screen hasta quitar las rallas, después deberías dar un repaso a todas las tensiones y seguramente cambiar casi todos los condensadores del televisor
El Crean tiene un problema en la sincronía de vertical debido a un condensador de realimentación en la sincronía , utiliza nieve cuando da el síntoma y sabrás el condensador que tiene perdida


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

juan47 dijo:


> El philips tiene el screen suvido baja el potenciómetro de screen hasta quitar las rallas, después deberías dar un repaso a todas las tensiones y seguramente cambiar casi todos los condensadores del televisor



con cuerdo que es el screem el que esta mal pero no sé cambiarlo al flyback seria mejor opción después si como dices chequear todas la tensiones es un televisor muy veijito y genera uno bueno dolores de cabeza




> -El Drean prende, se ven los canales bien, pero en cierto momento la imagen empieza a correr de abajo hacia arriba, como si fueran los cuadros de una pelicula.



el famoso efecto almohadilla


----------



## janston (Mar 29, 2014)

juan47 dijo:


> El philips tiene el screen suvido baja el potenciómetro de screen hasta quitar las rallas, después deberías dar un repaso a todas las tensiones y seguramente cambiar casi todos los condensadores del televisor
> El Crean tiene un problema en la sincronía de vertical debido a un condensador de realimentación en la sincronía , utiliza nieve cuando da el síntoma y sabrás el condensador que tiene perdida



a que te referis con usar nieve?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

janston dijo:


> a que te referis con usar nieve?


----------



## janston (Mar 30, 2014)

El Philips ya casi queda, solo que se ve en blanco y negro  mañana veo que pasa

El Drean me esta hartando. No le puedo quitar el maldito desplazamiento vertical. Cambie todos los capacitores, las resistencias estan todas bien, los diodos igual, transistores igual...quizas sea el vertical que esta a punto de morir, pues si lo demas esta bien...

Me sigue llamando la atencion de que solo pase en ciertos canales con mucha mas 'intensidad', y dependiendo de como esten sintonizados estos...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2014)

janston dijo:


> Me sigue llamando la atencion de que solo pase en ciertos canales con mucha mas 'intensidad', y dependiendo de como esten sintonizados estos...



tiene que ver con las imagen que proyecta me paso una vez y era el horizontal el que fallaba pero averigua bien algún capacitor esta fallando


----------



## juan47 (Mar 30, 2014)

Al philips tienes que efectuar un repaso general de todas las tensiones desde el primario de alimentación continuando con el secundario de alimentación siguiendo con el secundario del trafó de MAT y haciendo hincapié sobre todo en las tensiones de la placa del tubo. Ya que si estas son bajas emiten muchos electrones de placa y por ello hay bajar el creen
La nieve no es que tengas que ir a la montaña y llevarte un poco de nieve 
Hay unos botes que enfrían los componentes, cuando tenga tiempo subo una foto
Que circuito lleva de vertical el crean?


----------



## janston (Mar 30, 2014)

juan47 dijo:


> Al philips tienes que efectuar un repaso general de todas las tensiones desde el primario de alimentación continuando con el secundario de alimentación siguiendo con el secundario del trafó de MAT y haciendo hincapié sobre todo en las tensiones de la placa del tubo. Ya que si estas son bajas emiten muchos electrones de placa y por ello hay bajar el creen
> La nieve no es que tengas que ir a la montaña y llevarte un poco de nieve
> Hay unos botes que enfrían los componentes, cuando tenga tiempo subo una foto
> Que circuito lleva de vertical el crean?



el ITT Drean tiene un TDA1170 para el vertical.
Aun no revise la zona del horizontal, quizas este sea quien esta provocando problemas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2014)

aaaaa tu te refieres a Spray refrigerante te refieres a este:

www.comunidadelectronicos.com articulos termicas


----------



## janston (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, tengo un tv Philips de 14" el cual lleve a reparar porque un dia la pantalla se puso en blanco. En fin, lo conecto y pruebo y se ve la imagen en blanco y negro, luego de uno o dos segundos se normaliza. Eso pasa en los primeros 30 canales. Luego comienza a fallar cada vez mas, solo algunos canales los toma bien con esos dos segundos de retardo y otros estan hasta 1 minuto para ponerse a color, pero solo por un momento porque vuelven a blanco y negro. Y asi esta un rato hasta que se calma y queda en color, o directamente queda trabado en blanco y negro.
Fui a reclamar a quien me reparo el tv y me dijo que era problema de normas o de señal, que ellos ya lo habian dejado acomodado para que funcionase lo mejor posible y que en el taller funciona perfecto. Palabras van, palabras vienen, estoy en la misma.
Probe conectarle un decodificador, por probar algo, y nada, sigue igual.

Puede que sea, como me dice el, un puro problema de señal? el tv hace tiempo no se usaba y ahora que hay canales digitales, hd, y tantas cosas nuevas... esto puede estar afectando al televisor? Quizas pregunto estupideces, pero ya no me ocurre que le puede estar pasando.

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola caro janston, para mi es algun problema en los circuitos de crominancia , donde hay un cristal de 3,58 Mhz ( valor ese aclarado aca por mi en realidad aproximado) que puede sener o responsable por ese efecto molesto. Pero es solamente una opinión no quiero afirmar seguramente  que ese  es tu real problema .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Ese problema suele estar causado, como comenta Daniel Lopes, por problemas en la Crominancia.

Dependiendo del sistema de TVC, en PAL la frecuencia del Cuarzo es de 4,433619Mhz y en el sistema NTSC la frecuencia es de 3,5795Mhz.

En algunos modelos de TV, junto al Cuazo, hay un pequeño Condensador ajustable, intenta ajustar ese pequeño Condensador.

Si no consigues estabilizar el color plantéate cambiar el Cuarzo, son muy baratos.

Sal U2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 10, 2014)

Amigo, que modelo y/o chasis es el Tv?.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2014)

Lo que declara el reparador es que existe, y es verdad, un cambio de norma en la transmisión de los canales de cable, hace unos años sin previo aviso se pasó de pal-n a ntsc y los televidentes con televisores viejos o con solo pal-n dejaron de ver en colores, no obstante esto, en algunos otros lugares he visto que una porción de la banda es de una norma y la otra porción tiene la norma cambiada.

Por lo que comentas no creo que sea tu caso, si estas cambiado de norma el color no aparece al tiempo, no aparece nunca.

Para salir de toda duda con respecto a tu tv y las señales y todo ese verso, ponele una antena aérea de las comunes de VHF y fíjate si los canales de aire, que si o si son en pal-n, se ven en colores, si te hace lo mismo es el tv.


----------



## janston (Abr 10, 2014)

El modelo es 14pt2381/77b. Lo acabo de abrir, el tecnico me estafo de aqui a la China. Me dijo haber cambiado no se cuantos integrados y no se que mas, todo esta igual(cualquiera se da cuenta cuando han estado soldando). Solo cambio un par de bobinas, unas resistencia, el capacitor gordo de la fuente y creo que no mas.

Volviendo al tema, tiene 3 cristales: 3,5795 - 3,5820 -3,5756. Cambie los 3 y siguio igual. Capacitor variable no tiene, solo hay un par de capacitores de montaje superficial de los que no puedo obtener ningun dato.

Finalmente, hice la prueba de la antena y los 4 canales que tomo lo hizo a color sin problemas.

Podria decirse definitivamente que todo es problema de normas?

Agrego: con señal de cable, en modo de entrada de video se ven tenues rayas grises inclinadas sobre el fondo negro. Con antena conectada, en modo de video se ve la pantalla perfectamente limpia. Y otra cosa es que detras indica el simbolo de antena y 75 ohms. Sera que se penso solo para usarse con señal de aire?
No me odien por mis preguntas tontas, estoy iniciandome en esto jaja, solo me llama la atencion pues tengo un tv ITT de los 80's y toma a la perfeccion todos los canales de cable entrando por la conexion de antena.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola janston,Ese tv es un hueso duro de roer,sobre todo por el jungla que usa (tda8362) Pero con paciencia ,y dedicacion,se pueden lograr milagros,Yo empezaria por verificar las tensiones ,Por ej, el +B del Jungla,sobre todo si decis ,que le estuvieron cambiando elementos por diversos lugares,
Te adjunto el plano del tv,avisame,si es este!.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos , estudiando un poco lo esquema electrico aportado por Don ElGriego , yo sugiro verificar  los transistores( T7277 hasta T7279) que canbian los 3 cristales conforme la norma correcta  a sener recebida o verificar si quando hay pierda de colores la información de comando  de base deses transistores canbian tanbien o no , si canbia la informacione equivocada viene de lo circuito de identificación automactica de norma , si no puede sener que lo transistor que anda como chave o lo capacitor asociado estas dañado o mismo lo cristal referente a la norma en questón estas dañado. para eso lo ideal serias tener en manos un osciloscopio banda ancha y mejor ainda un frequenzimetro digital para conferir la frequenzia  si es la correcta.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 10, 2014)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola janston,Ese tv es un hueso duro de roer,sobre todo por el jungla que usa (tda8362) Pero con paciencia ,y dedicacion,se pueden lograr milagros,Yo empezaria por verificar las tensiones ,Por ej, el +B del Jungla,sobre todo si decis ,que le estuvieron cambiando elementos por diversos lugares,
> Te adjunto el plano del tv,avisame,si es este!.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Excelente aporte! pero parece que no corresponde a este tv, de todas formas es buena guia.

He estado cambiando capacitores y unos transistores de la zona, pero nada cambio. Me han dicho que el problema puede estar directamente en el jungla, y que es un integrado dificil de conseguir aqui

Seguire probando a ver que pasa


----------



## elgriego (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola janston,Fijate que chasis usa ese tv,En teoria tendria que ser un L7 .1a ,o en todo caso,anotate todos los numeros de los ci ,que usa ,para buscar por comparacion el correspondiente a tu tv.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2014)

La prueba de la antena aérea como te dije antes te saca las dudas de su funcionamiento en pal-n, las dudas están en su funcionamiento en ntsc, puede, como te dije antes, que el video cable está con la norma cambiada.

Ahora bien, hay tv que son de cambio automatico y otros manual, como los autos jaja, tendrías que hurgar en los menús del tv si aparece la opción de ponerlo automatico, si ves ninguna opción es por que ya es automatico y hay si que estás en problemas.

Un consejo, no sigas tocando la placa hasta hacer las pruebas, de configuración, es un tv que si lo mirás con cara fua o le estornudás al lado deja de funcionar muy fácil.

Si queres podes usar un DVD para cambiar la norma, pero ojo, algunos DVD en donde dice pal no son pal-n y no sale en colores, verifica eso con otro tv.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

janston dijo:
			
		

> El modelo es 14pt2381/77b. Lo acabo de abrir, el tecnico me estafo de aqui a la China. Me dijo haber cambiado no se cuantos integrados y no se que mas, todo esta igual(cualquiera se da cuenta cuando han estado soldando). Solo cambio un par de bobinas, unas resistencia, el capacitor gordo de la fuente y creo que no mas.
> 
> Volviendo al tema, tiene 3 cristales: 3,5795 - 3,5820 -3,5756. Cambie los 3 y siguio igual. Capacitor variable no tiene, solo hay un par de capacitores de montaje superficial de los que no puedo obtener ningun dato.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo janston , me sumo a este post a ver si podemos hacer andar ese tv philips , arranacaria diciendo que don Philips ha inventado los mas lindos y durables televisores y los mayores dolores de cabeza para los tecnicos .
para arrancar te diria que no es poca cosa cuando te cae un cliente y te dice : anda todo ,solamente no tiene color , como si fuese una pavada viste .
te diria que si tiene el tda8361 o el tda 8362 es raro que falle , mas bien anda o no anda .
fijate que el tele debe tener otro integrado tda4665 o similar entre la unidad de sintonia y el jungla de video , suele hacer fallas raras como dejar la pantalla la mitad verde la mitad roja ,inestabilidad de color sa sa sa .
deberias poner el modelo del micro completo ej P83055BBP-188 o el mismo pero con terminacion 155 , del jungla completo ejemplo TDA 8361-3Y o TDA 8361-5y y asi nos ubicamos un poquito mas para ayudarte , fijate que memoria lleva y segun el micro y el jungla te puedo subir el archivo para que la grabes con el pony prog si es que lo tenes .
la memoria suele dar muchas fallas raras en estos tvs .
si no tenes para grabar la 24c02/04 podes poner una nueva y entrar en servicio cortocircuitando el pin que esta parado al lado de la memoria a masa y de esa manera poner los parametros que te indica en la tapa del tele , siempre tienen una etiqueta con 2 o 3 modelos y los datos a ingresar .


----------



## janston (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, agradezco muchisimo sus respuestas.

Ya lo pude solucionar, eran los cristales. No se cual porque cambie los tres directamente. Ayer conte que compre y puse unos nuevos y no se soluciono, pero hoy estuve hurgando entre mi basura electronica y encontre la placa de otro tv Philips(que recogi de una casa de reparacion donde iban a desecharlo). Vi que tenia los mismos cristales, asi que los intercambie. De paso cambie un par de capacitores electroliticos que estan cerca de estos y... MAGIA! Funciona! Ni idea por que no funciono con los cristales nuevos, pero ahora funciona como si nada.

Toda la electronica Philips es un dolor de cabeza, no solo los televisores. Son diseñados con valores muy estrictos...varia 1µv en algo y ya no funciona nada 

Gracias de nuevo por soportarme jaja

saludos


----------



## janston (Abr 11, 2014)

Solucionado el problema del ITT Drean: problema en un preset de 100k y un capacitor de 0.15uf que tienen que ver con la frecuencia del vertical.
El Philips tambien, un tecnico termino solucionandome el problema del color, vi que cambio componentes de la fuente nada mas. Tambien tuvo problemas con que se pasaba de b/n a color, eran unos cristales y unos capacitores asociados a estos.

saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Que lindo en que Don jaston soluciono lo problema el mismo , enquanto que los expertos en lo asunto (los tecnicos locales) aclaravan sener problemas de normas en la distribuición del cable., jajajajajaja. Me gusta en mucho de la marca Phillips , tengo una TV TRC de 29" que anda a 20 años sin parar todos los dias , incluso en lo dia en que esa parar voi hacer su mantenimiento mui seguro porque yo tengo mas duas hermanas gemeas donadoras de respuestos, jajajajajajaja. Tengo tanbien un toca-disco pero ese es un legitimo Phillips Holandes hecho en 1974 y enpleia transitores de germanio en su salida ( AD161/AD162 ) con genrosos 10 Wattios por canal ( el es estereo) , que anda mui bien hasta hoy y un receptor Phillips heranza ( A si lo toca discos tanbien es ) de mi madre (que Dios a tenga en un bueno lugar descansando) de dos faixas (ondas medias y ondas curtas) ese hecho en 1961 con transistores de germanio (  OC44, OC45, OC71 y 2 X OC74) y andando hasta hoy mui bien , jjajajajaaja.Resumindo sumando la idade de todos eses buenos equipos ya tenemos mas de 100años , jajajajajja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 13, 2014)

Enhorabuena janston , y a todos los compañeros, por llevar ha cabo las reparaciones con éxito
SSTC , si , ese tipo de malos usos o practicas fáciles se utilizan mucho en reparación pues las averías intermitentes son muy complicadas de averiguar y esos métodos son muy practicos


----------



## janston (Abr 13, 2014)

aclaro que los televisores eran 3: un Philips y dos Drean ITT, lo que pasa es que en la moderacion unieron todo en uno. 
Uno de los de Drean tenia soldaduras frias y el otro lo mismo mas problemas en un capacitor y un preset del vertical.
Siempre hay que revisar todo por las dudas, pero era para aclarar que es mejor arrancar siempre por lo mas "tonto" de verificar antes de entrar a cambiar componentes sin sentido, por mas que la falla sea la misma

saludos


----------

